# Restoring honeycomb rims



## sweet66monza (Sep 8, 2012)

Girlfriends dad picked up a set of honeycomb rims for his 72 gto. I thought they were really neat until i found out they were foam.....

What is the trick to restoring these? Ive rstored several sets of old aluminum rims...but the foam/rubber has me stumped. The paint is cracking and they have a few chips and some other flaws. Not nearly nice enough to run. Im afraid of chemical stripping dissolving them, and im afraid of sand blasting them to nothing.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's an old article that many people have followed successfully:

http://www.goatsgarage.com/hunyrght.html

OEM makes a honeycomb paint that is apparently excellent, but it's also quite expensive.

And a helpful post on the PY forum (scroll down about 1/3 of the page):Just Pressure washed the bottom of my 72 TA! New Detail Photos - Page 11 - PY Online Forums


----------

